# Can you give a hedgehog tea?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Strange question I know, but the other day I was sitting with my family and a friend and I was having a cup of organic cranberry tea and Baby Girl smelt it and started towards my cup lol like darted to it. So we put the tea bag in front of her and she licked it a couple times and annoited lol!! It was cute but then I was thinking if this is something she should be allowed to have. I dont mean give her the tea bag and let her chew it, or even give her a cup of tea (lol) but maybe put a few drops of my tea into one of the concoctions we make for her (like two drops with her wet or dry cat food, or wet cat food, mealworms, tea mix. 

Anyone know? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

For the most part, I wouldn't give a hedgehog a herbal tea unless there is a reason to do so.

There are some herbals that are ok to give them. I give mine chamomile on occasion when I have a rescue who is freaking out. I also use dry tea bags held near them to help calm them too. But even chamomile should be given only when it is dilute. I also have given Essiac tea before. Essiac is a tea thought to help boost the immune system, which is good for fighting cancer. I have given several Essiac 3 times a day for long periods of time with no ill effects.

So yes some herbals can be ok. I would not recommend giving anything with black tea in it, no caffeine.

Many of the herbal varieties are a mix. I would recommend looking at all the ingredients and checking those ingredients to see what those herbs do and what side effects are possible. I'd also look at other animals to see if there are toxic side effects. Basically be careful.


----------

